# Minnesota Timberwolves Fact or Fiction!



## sheefo13

Well a teams are doing this same type of thread since this off season has been so slow. It is exactly like the segment on Sports Center. A poster says a claim and then next poster says Fact or Fiction.. Fact that it will happen and Fiction if it won't. After that poster says that then they state a claim and then so on...

I will start.

*Claim:*Wally Szczerbiak will average 19 ppg or more.


----------



## oblivion

fiction. Although I hope he does.

Wally Szczerbiak will be traded this year.


----------



## X-Factor

Fact.

The Minnesota Timberwolves reach the playoffs this year.


----------



## bruno34115

oblivion said:


> fiction. Although I hope he does.
> 
> Wally Szczerbiak will be traded this year.


Fiction. Every year Wally is mentioned in trade rumors and i don't think this is the right time to deal him. We need him more than ever and he is the undisputed second scoring option on the team. I expect 17-20 ppg boosting his trade value if we do eventually decide to trade him. 

The Kandi Man will finish the season as our starting C.


----------



## X-Factor

bruno34115 said:


> Fiction. Every year Wally is mentioned in trade rumors and i don't think this is the right time to deal him. We need him more than ever and he is the undisputed second scoring option on the team. I expect 17-20 ppg boosting his trade value if we do eventually decide to trade him.
> 
> The Kandi Man will finish the season as our starting C.


I guess my post doesn't count for anything...
Whatever.
EDIT: Sorry, it seems sheefo is following the rules of the thread.


----------



## sheefo13

X-Factor said:


> Fact.
> 
> The Minnesota Timberwolves reach the playoffs this year.


Fact

Ndudi Ebi is a plays like a solid 2nd string SF this next season.


----------



## sheefo13

EDIT: no problem X-Factor... Keep posting on the Wolves board!


----------



## X-Factor

sheefo13 said:


> I did reply to your post though...


My comment about someone skipping my post was directed towards bruno34115, because he did skip my post.


----------



## sheefo13

Its cool no problem lets get this thing goin again.

Ebi will play like a solid back sf, and will be our back up small forward this next season....


----------



## X-Factor

sheefo13 said:


> Fact
> 
> Ndudi Ebi is a plays like a solid 2nd string SF this next season.


Fact. I think Ebi will get something like 9.3 Points/1.2 Assists/and .5 Blocks a game, asumming he gets about 25 minutes.

Mark Madsen will get 15 minutes a game.


----------



## sheefo13

Fact, Our front court is too not deep.. How do I say this... Shallow? Yeah whatever, shallow so Mdsen will get more than 15.

Marko Jaric will average 10ppg/ 8 apg and play 60+ games.


----------



## hobojoe

Fact.

Kevin Garnett will lead the league in rebounding.


----------



## sheefo13

Oh what a fact that is.


Szcerbiak will shooting over 50%FG this season.


----------



## X-Factor

Fiction: Just barely south.

Keving Garnett will be Top 5 in MVP Voting.


----------



## sheefo13

Fact.. He wins MVP this season.

Garnett is in the top 10 of the league in scoring.


----------



## X-Factor

Fact.

Dwayne Jones will make an impact on the Timberwolves.


----------



## sheefo13

Fiction, he will prolly be in the NBDL.

Bracey Wright makes the Timberwolves roster.


----------



## socco

Fiction, if he gets a contract it will be to play in the NBDL with Jones.



Eddie Griffin will start more than 40 games this season.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

Fiction, Griffin might be jail in 40 days.

McCants will average 10 points per game.


----------



## the main event

Fact.

If wally stays,no trade that will not evolve him will bring a big gunner or someone to deliver pts. on regular basis besides KG.

he will average great amount of pts. if not injured or hurt with something during the season.


----------



## sheefo13

tme, state a claim... Anythign...

Fact on the McCants deal.

But I will state another claim having to do with McCants. 

McCants will lead the team in 3pt%.


----------



## sheefo13

anyone?


----------



## socco

Fact. The only guy who would challenge him is Wally.



Nikoloz Tskitishvili will play more minutes than Ndudi Ebi this season


----------



## kentuckyfan13

socco said:


> Nikoloz Tskitishvili will play more minutes than Ndudi Ebi this season



Fact.


*Troy Hudson will start 50+ games.*


----------



## X-Factor

Fiction.

Sam Cassel will make the Wolves pay for trading him, by having a great season.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn!

fiction

trenton hassell will start at the SG


----------



## sheefo13

Fact, Unless Wally is traded, he will start at SF.

Garnett will score 2,000 points and grab 1,200 boards this season.


----------



## sheefo13

Anyone?!?!?


----------



## socco

Fiction. 1900 and 1100.


Kevin Garnett will shoot over 50%.


----------



## oblivion

fiction.

Rashad McCants will START the rookie game all-star weekend


----------



## socco

Fact.

The Wolves will have more than 2 players representing them all-star weekend.


----------



## kentuckyfan13

Fiction

*Eddie Griffin Gets Arrested.*


----------



## Carbo04

Fact, lol. Nah... fiction.

McCants breaks the 40 point mark at least once?


----------



## socco

Fiction, he only breaks the 30 point mark once (though it's for 38 points).



Kevin Garnett will have more than 5 triple-doubles this season.


----------



## Jay_DX

Fiction. He'll get three or four.

Claim: Kandi stays healthy all season and averages 8 ppg and 8 rpg.


----------



## X-Factor

Ehhh... Fact

The Timberwolves win the North West Division.


----------



## bruno34115

X-Factor said:


> My comment about someone skipping my post was directed towards bruno34115, because he did skip my post.


Get over yourself. My post was made 1 minute after yours which, even a moron would realize that I was still typing while you made your post. I didnt do it to 'skip' you.


----------



## X-Factor

bruno34115 said:


> Get over yourself. My post was made 1 minute after yours which, even a moron would realize that I was still typing while you made your post. I didnt do it to 'skip' you.


My god don't get so defensive buddy. Maybe a moron like myself could give you some advice, by pointing out this amazing button they have on this site. It's called an "Edit" button. You see that You've skipped my post so you *gasp* edit your post to answer my question! How 'bout that.


----------



## kentuckyfan13

X-Factor said:


> The Timberwolves win the North West Division.


Fact


*One of the wolves players (Wally, Hudson, Griffin, Hassell, Etc.) plays well above expectations and becomes a good 2nd option after Garnett.*


----------



## bruno34115

X-Factor said:


> My god don't get so defensive buddy. Maybe a moron like myself could give you some advice, by pointing out this amazing button they have on this site. It's called an "Edit" button. You see that You've skipped my post so you *gasp* edit your post to answer my question! How 'bout that.


I made the post and then left the house for a few hours. Then I see you make two posts about me skipping you like I did it on purpose. Sorry for the mix up. Lets get on to the game... 



> One of the wolves players (Wally, Hudson, Griffin, Hassell, Etc.) plays well above expectations and becomes a good 2nd option after Garnett.


Fact, Wally will average 17-20 ppg this year.

Marko Jaric will stay out of injury problems and become a solid starter at PG.


----------



## X-Factor

Fact.

Eddie Griffin averages 8 points, 7 rebounds, and 2 assists.


----------



## bruno34115

X-Factor said:


> Fact.
> 
> Eddie Griffin averages 8 points, 7 rebounds, and 2 assists.


Fiction. Griffin will score more points (10-12) but get less boards. 

Skita will give us a glimpse as to why he was pick 5th overall only 3 years ago.


----------



## socco

Fact, he'll give us "glimpses", but still will only be an average player.

Troy Hudson will play 60 games for the Wolves this season.


----------



## hobojoe

Fact.

Troy Hudson will be Top 10 in 6th man of the year voting?


----------



## socco

Fiction, top 100 if he's lucky.

The Wolves will make another trade before the season starts.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn!

fact

will the wolves make the playoffs


----------



## kentuckyfan13

Fact


*Garnett Wins MVP*


----------



## X-Factor

Fiction, but he'll be Top 3.

Lionel Chalmers will be an impact player this year.


----------



## sheefo13

X-Factor said:


> Fiction, but he'll be Top 3.
> 
> Lionel Chalmers will be an impact player this year.


Fact... Because he will become the backup when Hudson and/or Jaric get hurt... Wright will be a FA because he will be cut in training camp.

Garnett gets a career high in points and rebounds this season.....


----------



## X-Factor

sheefo13 said:


> Fact... Because he will become the backup when Hudson and/or Jaric get hurt... Wright will be a FA because he will be cut in training camp.
> 
> Garnett gets a career high in points and rebounds this season.....


Fiction, Not in both, no.

Troy Hudson gets 10 PPG.


----------



## GM3

Fiction

The Wolves will win more than 50 games?


----------



## Jay_DX

Fact.

Claim: Wally wins Defensive Player of the year...just kidding. 

Here's an interesting one...

*The Timberwolves sweep the regular season series against the Lakers 4-0.*


----------



## sheefo13

Fiction.

Hassell makes 2nd team all0defense and McCants wins 1st team all -rookie.


----------



## X-Factor

Fiction; McCants gets 1st team All-Rookie, but Hassel doesn't get second team defensive team.

Claim: Marko Jaric will get 10 Points and 6 Assists a Game.


----------



## sheefo13

Fact


Hassell will average 8+ points a game.


----------



## X-Factor

Fact

Wally Szczerbiak gets 16 points, 4 Rebounds, and 3 Assists.


----------



## sheefo13

Fact

Eddie Griffin will start over half of the season.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Fact. He will take over Kandi's time or be the back-up to someone that replaces Kandi. Perhaps a Reggie Evans of sorts?


Fact Or Fiction. Hassell steps up his offense and under our new coach we become a much more offensive orinted team.


----------



## sheefo13

Fiction.


Skita is cut by mid season.


----------



## kentuckyfan13

Fact

*Wolves make a big move before trade deadline.*


----------



## sheefo13

Fiction


McHale will not be a part of the Wolves orginization by the end of this season.


----------



## Jay_DX

Fiction.

IF Wolves miss the playoffs again, KG will demand a trade.


----------



## sheefo13

Fact.


Eddy Curry will be a Timberwolf by the start of the season.


----------



## X-Factor

sheefo13 said:


> Fact.
> 
> 
> Eddy Curry will be a Timberwolf by the start of the season.


Fact.

Nikoloz Tskitishvili gets 3 points a game.


----------



## SuperHerbie

Fact.

Eddie Griffin averages 1.5 blocks per game.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Fact

Hopefully he gets more time at C.

Fact or Fiction? Richie Frahm proves to be a bigger spark then expected off of the bench. Filling Hoibergs role, and more.


----------



## sheefo13

fiction.

Kris Humphries is a wolf by the end of his career


----------



## socco

Fiction.

The Timberwolves will sign Latrell Sprewell.


----------



## SuperHerbie

Fact.

Kandi is traded by the deadline.


----------



## JuX

Fiction.

Lionel Chambers will be among the first roster cuts.


----------



## socco

Fiction. If he gets cut it won't be until the end of the preseason.

Bracey Wright makes the team.


----------



## JuX

Fiction. 

Dwane Casey will have the losing season this year.


----------



## sheefo13

Fiction

Dwayne Jones makes the team.


----------



## JuX

Fact.

KG will have a better season this season than he had last season.


----------



## SuperHerbie

Fact.

The Wolves will send two (or more) players to All-Star Weekend. (Include Rookie game, dunk contest, 3pt. shootout, All-Star game)


----------



## JuX

Fact.

Rashad McCants will be top 10 scorers among Rookies.


----------



## Flanders

Fact.

Jaric will average 7 APG.


----------



## JuX

Fact.

Dwayne Jones will start games later in the season.


----------



## socco

Fact, for the Florida Flame though, not the Minnesota Timberwolves.

Ndudi Ebi will play at least 20 games this season.


----------



## sheefo13

Fact

Hassell makes 2nd team all defense at the end of the year.


----------



## socco

Fiction, he's gotten 3 votes total the past 2 years, so while it's possible he earns it, it's extremely unlikely he'll get the votes.

KG makes 1st team all-nba.


----------



## sheefo13

Fact.


Cassell scores 40 points his first game against the wolves.


----------



## socco

Fiction, 14.

Latrell Sprewell plays more than 40 games this season.


----------



## SuperHerbie

Fact. (There is the one annoying dealie about finding a team first, though...)

Kevin Garnett plays his entire career in a Wolves uniform.


----------



## sheefo13

Fiction

McCants plays his entire career in a Wolves uni.


----------



## SuperHerbie

Fiction, but I think we'll wish he had.

Mad Dog scores in double digits two or more times this season.


----------



## sheefo13

Fact, I hope haha.


Olowokandi averages 12ppg, 8 rpg, and 1.5 bpg.


----------



## SuperHerbie

Fact, it's a contract year for him and the only time he ever has shown up was in a contract year.

Wolves average 100+ppg for the season.


----------



## sheefo13

Fiction


Hudson plays more than 70 games this season.


----------



## JuX

Fiction (I hope not)


KG starting the 2006 All Star game.


----------



## socco

Obviously a fact.

McCants will start in the 2006 Rookie/Sophomore Game at All-Star weekend.


----------



## JuX

Fact.

Wally will have his medicore season.


----------



## socco

Fiction, he'll have one of his best seasons ever...if healthy.

Michael Olowokandi will still be on the Wolves after the trading deadline.


----------



## JuX

Fact.

KG will average 13 rpg.


----------



## SuperHerbie

Fact.

KG will average 2 or more blocks per game.


----------



## JuX

Fiction. He needs to be more aggressive defending the basket.

Hassell will average his usual 5 points per game.


----------



## sheefo13

fiction, more than that

Dwne Casey is fired by season end! ( just throwing it out there)


----------



## SuperHerbie

Fiction. After the (by almost anyone's standards) *extraordinarily LONG* leash that Glen Taylor gave Flip, Casey will last at least two seasons.

Kandiman lives up to his reputation for only performing in contract years.


----------



## JuX

Fiction. 

McCants will be fouled out in at least 5 games this upcoming season.


----------



## sheefo13

FACT!!!!!

Wolves will sweep Nuggets in the regular season.


----------



## SuperHerbie

Fiction.

Wally and Kandi are both still in Minnesota after the trade deadline.


----------



## sheefo13

Fact


Wolves will trade Ebi to a team in our division.


----------



## JuX

Fiction.

The team will have a winning month of November.


----------



## moss_is_1

fact

fact or fiction:hudson gets traded for a big with anthony carter playing good


----------



## socco

Fiction


Ronald Dupree averages over 6PPG.


----------



## sheefo13

Fact

Hudson is traded to the Celtics ( Obvious reasons. We need a big man in Blount and they need a 1 in Huddy)


----------



## JuX

Fact, but to any team than the Celts.

Griffin will average 10 points.


----------



## JuX

Anyways, I guess I'm gonna bump this. Anyone?


----------



## sheefo13

Agent K said:


> Fact, but to any team than the Celts.
> 
> Griffin will average 10 points.


Fiction, jus a little under

Marbury is a wolf by the ned of the year.


----------



## JuX

Fiction.

Hassell won't be voted in the All NBA Defensive Team again.


----------



## SuperHerbie

Fact.

The Wolves make no roster moves before the trade deadline.


----------



## JuX

Fact.

Troy Hudson will average at least 40% three pointer this season.


----------



## moss_is_1

fiction, he shoots too many too be that good plus hes streaky

fact or fiction 
kg drops 50 this year


----------



## fishpepin

Fiction He is to unslefish and won't shoot that much

The Wolves will win 50 games and the Northwest Division


----------



## moss_is_1

fiction

i think they can win the division but i dont think they will win 50.. it is possible with kg tho

fact or fiction 
mccants will average 20 minutes a game


----------



## JuX

fact, only if he dont get himself in foul trouble early into the game.

Dwayne Jones or Bracey Wright will be called up later this season.


----------



## moss_is_1

fact
i think jones will be called up becuz we are thin on the front line and skita will be sent down

fact or fiction
wally makes the all star game for the 2nd time


----------



## fishpepin

Fact

Casey is coach of the year


----------



## SuperHerbie

Fiction.

KG gets 7+ Triple Doubles this season.


----------



## STUCKEY!

Fact

Fact or fiction do u want Kg traded?


----------



## SuperHerbie

Fiction.

The KG trade rumors will persist all the way up to the trade deadline.


----------



## JuX

Fact.

KG will nab down 25 rebounds.


----------



## moss_is_1

fact, ones he gets in a groove he will i think his high is 25 or 23 so he can do it

fact or fiction 
the twolves will have a first round pick next year( make playoffs=no pick)


----------



## SuperHerbie

Fiction.

McCants will drop 30+ in a game this season.


----------



## fishpepin

FACT, but only if they play him enough minutes to make it possible

Wolves split(or better) the season series with Spurs


----------



## JuX

Fact. I don't see the Spurs winning the season series against us this season.

Wolves win the 3rd game vs the Clips this week.


----------



## JBoog35

Fact, Clips are good, but they still don't have "it"
Fact or Fiction: Wolves will have a new player on the team by or on the trade deadline.


----------



## fishpepin

Fiction--we really have no tradeable player(s) that will bring anyone to fill our true needs. We don't need to make a trade just for the sake of doing it.

Kandi will be reisgned after this year


----------



## moss_is_1

fiction, i think the only was is a sign and trade


----------



## JuX

You forget to make your own, but anyways...

KG will be either Player of Week or Player of Month sometimes later this season.


----------



## JBoog35

Fiction, KG is too constant double double guy, 20 and 10, Guys that have the 30, 40 point nights.

Fact or Fiction: McCants, Hudson, or Griffin will crack the starting lineup.


----------



## moss_is_1

fact i think griffin could as a center for us later on if kandi doesnt produce

fact or fiction
kg will get 5 blocks or more in a game this season


----------



## JBoog35

Fact, there are plenty of young players around the league that throw up when they shouldn't.

F/F: The Twolves will remain in 1st of the division over the month of december.


----------



## JuX

Fact.

Timberwolves miss the playoffs.


----------



## SuperHerbie

Fiction.


Eddie Griffin blocks 10 shots in a game this season.


----------



## JuX

Fiction, unless Casey give him more minutes.

KG will remain a Timberwolf for the rest of season.


----------



## the main event

Fact

F/f By The Time They'll Play 20 Games Wolves Won't Lose More Than 8 Games.


----------



## Flanders

Fiction.

Though we do have a pretty easy schedule the first 20 games, we are not a good enough team to lose only 2 more games.

Here's what the remainder of our schedule looks like, up to the 20th game.

Fri 2 @ L.A. Lakers *LOSE*
Sun 4 @ Sacramento *LOSE*
Mon 5 @ Utah WIN
Wed 7 @ Portland WIN 
Sat 10 L.A. Lakers WIN
Mon 12 @ Philadelphia *LOSE*
Tue 13 Sacramento WIN

Our record will stand at 11-9. 

And I'm being optimistic here.  

_Fact or Fiction: Timberwolves will make a trade on December 15th (the first day rookies and free agent signees can be traded)._


----------



## fishpepin

Fiction--I don't believe a trade favorable to the Wolves is possible with what we have to offer. If it happens McHale should be GM of the Year.

F or F Bracey Wright will be called from the D League and contribute this season


----------



## SuperHerbie

Fiction. Unless there is a trade, or a couple of injuries I don't think we'll be seeing too much of Bracey this season.


Wolves will finish the season with 27+ home wins.


----------



## JuX

Fact.

Wolves will win series vs the Lakers.


----------



## the main event

Agent K said:


> Fact.
> 
> Wolves will win series vs the Lakers.


FACT

KG will go past Camby by the end of this year to repeat as the top league rebounder
.


----------



## moss_is_1

fact, camby will slow down when martin comes back and melo will start to rebound more
and kg will start to pull down his 15 a night like he has been lately

fact or fiction
in the offseason the wolves get a big name player to go with kg


----------



## JuX

fiction.

KG surpass his career 16,000 points tonight.


----------



## moss_is_1

fact he only needs 30 so he should be able to, and hes had 30 the last 2 i think

fact or fiction
huddy wins 6th man


----------



## SuperHerbie

Fiction. If Jaric doesn't start having some greater impact, then I think we will see Troy starting.

Eddie Griffin demands a trade if we continue not to start him over Kandi.


----------



## socco

Well that's the easiest one so far, fiction.

Wally ends the season shooting over 50%.


----------



## JuX

Fact.

Griffin breaks his blocking record again later this year.


----------



## JuX

*bumps*


----------



## SuperHerbie

Juxtaposed said:


> Griffin breaks his blocking record again later this year.


Fiction.

Ricky Davis drops 40 at least once the rest of the way.


----------



## JuX

Fact. (One of my wishes)

Marcus Banks will eventually start for the T'Wolves.


----------



## moss_is_1

fact (i really hope ne ways)

Fact or Fiction?
The Wolves will make one more move before the deadline.


----------



## SuperHerbie

Fact.

Rashad McCants will not make All-Rookie first or second team.


----------



## JuX

Fact.

KG will not be selected to this year's ASG


----------



## SuperHerbie

Fiction.

Griffin is traded before the deadline.


----------



## alexander

Fiction.

Minnesota will make the playoffs!


----------



## Flanders

alexander said:


> Fiction.
> 
> Minnesota will make the playoffs!


That is, sadly, fiction.

F/F? - You agree with me.


----------



## moss_is_1

Flanders said:


> That is, sadly, fiction.
> 
> F/F? - You agree with me.


fact yes sadly i dont think they will anymore unless we make another big move before the deadline..there are too many good teams in the west around us....utah-GS-denver-houston could make a very strong push but i doubt it-clips are around us...

F/F?

Dwayne Casey is fired this offseason


----------



## the main event

Fiction.

Jaric/Hudson will be traded by deadline.


----------



## JuX

Fact!!!

Blount will have zero turnovers someday this season.


----------



## the main event

http://www.nba.com/games/20060203/MINPOR/boxscore.html


----------



## JuX

the main event said:


> http://www.nba.com/games/20060203/MINPOR/boxscore.html


I was out clubbin' that night, that was why I didn't watch the game. So go on.


----------



## JuX

BuMp.


----------



## JuX

T/F- KG will remain a Wolf next season.


----------



## abwowang

true.


----------



## JuX

abwowang said:


> true.


Add one of your own.


----------



## fishpepin

Twolves will trade down from the #6 pick


----------



## Banjoriddim

fishpepin said:


> Twolves will trade down from the #6 pick


fiction

Minesota will resign Marcus.


----------



## JuX

fact

Rashad McCants will be an everyday starter.


----------



## bruno34115

Fact- atleast by midseason of the 06/07 year. 

The wolves will trade the 6th pick for a veteran.


----------



## Avalanche

fiction - i think they'll try but a deal will fall though.

KG will win another MVP


----------



## the main event

Fiction-as hard it is for me to say,at this age where i see Nowitzki,Lebron,Wade Evolving and carrying their teams,i feel like the un-very succesfull season by the team will down much of KG's Chances,though he will maybe deserve it.

Wolves will Draft a very hard working,ready to conribute right up Center :angel:


----------



## JuX

Fiction. I just couldn't see them doing that.

F/F: They will re-sign Banks.


----------



## Avalanche

Juxtaposed said:


> Fiction. I just couldn't see them doing that.
> 
> F/F: They will re-sign Banks.


fact .. unless a point guard deal goes through, they will re-sign him if they know whats good for them.

F/F: Hudson will be traded


----------



## JuX

Fiction. I don't see him moving anywhere at this point now.

Fact/Fiction: Wolves won't be getting Mike James.


----------



## JuX

Apparently, I was wrong, ha.

True or false: McCants to play the last part of this season.


----------



## Avalanche

true, i think he will play the last month or 2 of the regular season and the playoffs if we make it.

F/F. Vin Baker makes the rotation permanantly this season


----------



## JuX

False. He got a lot to prove for.

F/F: Will KG able to average 24 points per game this season?


----------



## Avalanche

fact.. i think he'll be between 22 and 24 ppg again, other teams wont be able to double team him as much and he will offensively take over a lot more games this season.

F/F. the wolves make the playoffs


----------



## JuX

False. As much as I love to see them making one, but this season is going to be another closer step to the playoffs. Maybe next season.

F/F: At least one Wolves player will be traded.


----------



## Avalanche

fact.
i dont see anything big, ala kg being traded.. but i think jaric or hudson will at least be moved by the deadline, trades will depend on how we're going and what we need at the time though.

F/F mike james will become the wolves second leading scorer


----------



## JuX

False, I think Ricky will be the second leading scorer for the Wolves.

F/F: Will Trenton Hassell become the Wolves' leader in three point attempts and made?


----------

